# NEW WEB SITE TEDS TOURNY PandParchery.ca



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

OK GUYS NEW WEB SITE UP AND WILL BE ADDED TO DAILY FOR A WHILE OR AS STUFF COMES UP
address is wwwPandParchery.ca ..we have early bird registration forms and with the early bird registration there is a draw prize worth 180 dollars .. check the site out and e-mail me or post ideas .. can`t guarantee that all will be used but we are open to new ideas. Also we will have the Marchant family at the tournament of THE JUST US HUNTING show WHO ARE NOW THE NEWEST HUNTING SHOW ON TV..AN ONTARIO BASED FAMILY SHOW Ric and his wife Louise and his 2 daughters will make you want to see every and the next episode for sure.. Ric has graciously accepted to be the master of ceremonies at the award presentation on Sunday after completion of shoot.. Come and get a photo and a autograph from them... Check out the website register early things are rolling along sponsors on board...And whats for dinner steaks again or hip of beef ?????


----------



## DXTCLUE (Apr 4, 2010)

Better put a link because that web address dont work


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

http://www.pandparchery.ca/


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

thanks jd I just punched in PandParchery.ca and it also worked.. not bad for a computer dummy .. lol lol


----------



## DssBB (Feb 21, 2010)

Nice Ted....We are looking forward to another fantastic weekend of shooting and camping at your tourny. Last years shoot was great. I hope this year there will not be a burn ban in place and you'll be able to a campfire and fireworks.


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

Right on Teddy.


----------



## cody12 (Dec 7, 2004)

Well done Ted


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

pictures are up boys on the web site from last years tourny.... only thing left is membership form for club. as we will have up to 50 yds practice butts for the summer and future club house and a outdoor 3-d range as well.. what do you think ?????


----------



## F/F 3Der (Mar 23, 2008)

Looking good Ted. Planning on being there again this year.


----------



## peregrine82 (Aug 25, 2007)

Deb and I are looking forward to your shoot Ted. Just downloaded the pre registration and will get them in the mail asap. I am really looking forward to my gooey chocolate cake.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

chocolate mayo cake x makes it .. I know you won`t be poisoned even by my x these are friggin good even 3 days old.,. be ready .... do I need to have a fire extinguisher near the cake because of the number of candles on it or just book the fire dept now.. oh actually randy will be there hopefully to put it out...lol lol lol


----------



## F/F 3Der (Mar 23, 2008)

Sorry Ted out of my district and I'm off duty. LOL


----------



## mike106 (Mar 12, 2007)

Looking great already marked on the calendar well done ted


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

thanks guys the more people the better and in the cash class lets see about 30 guys to up the pot and competition.. .. tell a friend ..


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

ttt


----------



## peregrine82 (Aug 25, 2007)

CLASSICHUNTER said:


> chocolate mayo cake x makes it .. I know you won`t be poisoned even by my x these are friggin good even 3 days old.,. be ready .... do I need to have a fire extinguisher near the cake because of the number of candles on it or just book the fire dept now.. oh actually randy will be there hopefully to put it out...lol lol lol



I doubt there are enough candles in Perth to put on my cake.


----------



## DXTCLUE (Apr 4, 2010)

That cake would look like a flaming porcupine.


----------



## DssBB (Feb 21, 2010)

Bobby,

Lucky for you, Ted has all his fireworks from last years shoot he never got to light off. A couple of those Roman candles should light up the cake nicely.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

ttt






lots of sponsors on board already and plans for a pole canopy as well looking for a cheap pool as well


----------



## Michael Myers (Nov 13, 2008)

So do you have a Club where I and some buddies can shoot Weekly?Or is it just a Once a Year tourney?Thanks Ted


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

new club starting up for spring 2012 50-70 meter fita practice butts and 15 target 3-d as well memberships needed c website for membership registration and requirements thanks....


----------



## Michael Myers (Nov 13, 2008)

I Checked into the Website,What is all this Incsurance stuff?I am a Canadian so i have Health inscurance already,Is that what the Website is talking about?Anyway,Prices seem reasonable to me,What is the Opening date?What are the hours?Am i able to shoot whenever i like with a Membership?Any more info would be great.Thanks Ted


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

the insurance is for everybody.... like public liabilty insurance purchased as it states from oaa or ofah and insurance copy must be submitted for each person.. this protects you.... the land owner and the oaa and anybody ... it is a must.....hour of operation will be dawn to dusk when course opens in spring and targets out and land dry... membership card will be supplied and must be visible at all times when ever on the range or premises.. so we know that you are a member.. join the oaa and you will have ins you will also have to sign a waiver of course for the oaa and club...we will be asking our members to do some work days to help with the work load ..when do you head out to your camp for work.....again no broad heads allowed on course or practice butts...


----------



## Michael Myers (Nov 13, 2008)

CLASSICHUNTER said:


> the insurance is for everybody.... like public liabilty insurance purchased as it states from oaa or ofah and insurance copy must be submitted for each person.. this protects you.... the land owner and the oaa and anybody ... it is a must.....hour of operation will be dawn to dusk when course opens in spring and targets out and land dry... membership card will be supplied and must be visible at all times when ever on the range or premises.. so we know that you are a member.. join the oaa and you will have ins you will also have to sign a waiver of course for the oaa and club...we will be asking our members to do some work days to help with the work load ..when do you head out to your camp for work.....again no broad heads allowed on course or practice butts...


I Will be gone May 1st for Work,But Will be out of Camp on Thursdays i believe so i would be shooting Thursdays or Fridays,What is the Oaa,I Would love to help do whatever you need,Before i am back in the Bush working.I Would like to Start to Get the Word out for this Club if you would want me too.I Have lots of Access to Great People involved with Bow hunting.Just dont want to Tell them Something if it isnt set in stone.I think what you are doing is Great for Our Communtiy and i Will definitly Support you and the Course 110%.Im going to Look into oaa,right now.


----------



## Michael Myers (Nov 13, 2008)

So i just looked into Oaa,Very reasonable Membership fee's there as well.$45.00 Per year,I am definitly in for this.Pm me if you have any questions for me or Need anything.I Can and am willing to help you get this Up and going.Great Place to Start up a Course.Thanks Ted.Ryan


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

in about a month we will have ageneral meeting and do a game plan for course set up as a club and also for the upcoming tournament... get your ins and then fill out memebership for off of website and mail to address suppied on info area and also supply photo copy of oaa membership card and signed waiver and you are good to go talk soon thanks for your support...


----------



## Michael Myers (Nov 13, 2008)

CLASSICHUNTER said:


> in about a month we will have ageneral meeting and do a game plan for course set up as a club and also for the upcoming tournament... get your ins and then fill out memebership for off of website and mail to address suppied on info area and also supply photo copy of oaa membership card and signed waiver and you are good to go talk soon thanks for your support...


How do i Fill out membership?,I have dial up,I Cant upload and print it out.Is there a Way to fill it out and email everything?I can probably figure it out,How long does it take for Membership of the oaa to arrive?Thanks Ted.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

you should be able to go to file and print page from your computer if not e-mail me your address and I will mail forms to your house in llanark friday


----------

